# John Cosin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2005)

John Cosin was a notable Anglican church leader who lived from November 30, 1594 to January 15, 1672. He was a high church man but a strict Sabbatarian, a friend of Huguenots and one who reached out to Presbyterians. A Cosin bibliography may be found here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank You Andrew,
For posting al this wonderful information. I have not been able to read it all. But it is fascinating the rich history that Christianity has. And how little I know and most of all the modern church does not know.

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome, Blade. I am just a student of church history with so much to learn. We have a great heritage that they didn't teach us in public schools. Lots to learn, but praise God for the saints on whose shoulders we stand.


----------



## DTK (Nov 29, 2005)

> Cosin, John. _The Works of the Right Reverend Father in God John Cosin, Lord Bishop of Durham, Now First Collected_. Ed. John Sansom. Library of Anglo-Catholic Theology. Oxford: John Henry Parker, 1843-1855. Â¶ CONTENTS: Vol. 1: Sermons. Vol. 2: Miscllaneous Works. Vol. 3: Scholastical history of the canon of the Holy Scriptures. Vol. 4: Miscellaneous Works. Vol. 5: Notes and collections on the Book of Common Prayer.


Cosin's work on the history of the canon is unsurpassed, and is *the* work to be consulted on this subject. It is massive in research and content, and is a thorough refutation of the claims of the papacy concerning the historical position of the church on the canon of Holy Scripture.

DTK


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 30, 2005)

are they purchaseable?


----------



## DTK (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> are they purchaseable?


Yes, a used copy can be obtained, but only at a very expensive price, around $200 to $300 according to a few used book stores that I've checked. It would be very helpful to see this work republished and made available. But alas, there are only a few of us interested in obtaining such a work; and because of that, most publishers would not be interested. If you are interested enough, you might want to check with a good theological library to see if you can borrow it.

DTK


----------



## py3ak (Nov 30, 2005)

How about a digital version?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

John Cosin was one of the Savoy commissioners.

His sermons may be found online here.



py3ak said:


> How about a digital version?



Volume 3 of his _Works_ on the Scholastical History of the Canon of the Holy Scripture is available to read for free here:

http://books.google.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2006)




----------

